# I found out the sex and now I feel guilty/weird about it



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

dfigafgh'adfkg


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Jellybaba, Don't feel guilty hun and you've done nothing wrong.  I'm terrible, i'd want to know too but i think you feel bad that you know because your DH doesn't want to know the sex of it and now you know!  I think that is a secret that would be hard for you to keep to yourself as you will be unconsciously looking at one sex's names, looking at clothes, nursery items etc.  I think you need to tell your DH the sex.  you could always keep it a secret from everyone else, that way you still have a surprise for everyone else!   

Have a chat with your Dh tonight, he'll cave i'm sure because he'd hate the fact that you know!!!   

Anyway...I'm intrigued now, what flavour is it Or is it a secret!   


Best of luck

Bunny xxx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Awwwwww Jellybaba what a situation to be in ,do you honestly think your DH would last the distance without finally breaking and needing to know the flavour At the start of my pregnancy i was determined to find out but told DH that we were to keep it a secret between the 2 of us ,but he couldnt understand why i didnt want the world to know ,so we then decided just to wait and have a big surprise for everyone BUT its killing me .We had another scan on Tuesday and asked "can you tell what sex it is?" the sonographer asked did we want to know and we both were like no no ,she wouldnt have been able to tell anyways due to bubs position ,we were gonna ask her to hover around the sex area to see if we could guess it ourselves but then no point   
I agree with Bunnykins think you will need to have a wee chat with DH cause your gonna need to tell someone (i know i would) ,try not too feel weird/bad about not being as pleased as you would have hoped because when your holding your wee bubs in your arms im sure you wont care what flavour you have .
Good luck


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh Jellababa what predicament   


You'll let it slip eventually or refer to him/her in such a way that he will know you know.  Probably best to tell him and keep it a secret from everyone else......but to bear in mind that their not always right! 


When my twin sister had her first baby the lady in the bed across from her had bought all stuff for a wee boy because she had asked and when baby was born it was a girl!!  She gave my sister ALL of her stuff 


so what did you do, did you tell him?


----------

